# banned



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

to answer the "poof" of all the drama, I've banned both usernames and the IP address and got rid of the thread......ya'll fight it out amongst yourselves via text, email, facebook or in person. Time to move on.....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow touchy aren't we.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotta love moderator protection!!!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *brnbser (1/22/2010)*to answer the "poof" of all the drama, I've banned both usernames and the IP address and got rid of the thread......ya'll fight it out amongst yourselves via text, email, facebook or in person. Time to move on.....


Dang!!! There goes tonites entertainment!!!!! :banghead

What 2 usernames were banned? The Blue Hoo and Hateraide?


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

so no opcorn tonight.. dang.. sitting home with a sick kid running a fever of 101.. i was looking for something to do....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

TESTING......................TESTING......................Wheew!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So what you're tellin me is that Woody makes up a fake name and gets the boot, but Will Mills can cause mayhem for the last 5 years and doesn't get banned?.... 



I'm not defending his actions, but damn!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (1/22/2010)*So what you're tellin me is that Woody makes up a fake name and gets the boot, but Will Mills can cause mayhem for the last 5 years and doesn't get banned?....
> 
> I'm not defending his actions, but damn!


*Thats because*



> *fisheye48 (1/22/2010)*Gotta love moderator protection!!!!


It appears to me that the moderator that started this thread is telling everyone that he has banned woody as a form of punishment, when what it looks like to a lot of people is that The Mod deleted the thread to protect woody from taking the bashing that he was going to get. 

If you as a Mod want this to appear like you are not bias then ban woody and allow the same amount of bashing that you have allowed on other thread like Desperado's for years....The only difference a lot of people see now is that its "woody" and once again he has gotten the "poor woody" way out


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Water Hazard (1/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (1/22/2010)*So what you're tellin me is that Woody makes up a fake name and gets the boot, but Will Mills can cause mayhem for the last 5 years and doesn't get banned?....
> ...






Leeet it go man. Just let it go


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not appreciate you deleting my thread because you are trying to protect your buddy from getting what he deserves. Woody deserves every bit of bashing he gets on here especially after revealing that he is hateraide. I created that threadso everyone could see what a low life piece of shit he really is. Yes i will confront him if I ever see him on the dock, which is unlikely casue he doesnt fish a tenth of the tournaments he says he does and I will look for him in Venice since I am over there quite oftenI do not know why you continue to protect someone like this


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I am against mod censorship as much as the rest but I don't think it was done to protect him. I think the mod had just as much reason to attack as the rest of you ( not me tho, never had a problem). I think the mod knew it was going where it would go and put a stop to it. 



Like I said I may be wrong and would still love to watch it unfold. 



I am just saying I don't think it is for his protection.


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

> *John B. (1/22/2010)*So what you're tellin me is that Woody makes up a fake name and gets the boot, but Will Mills can cause mayhem for the last 5 years and doesn't get banned?....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending his actions, but damn!




Speaking of Will, he was booked into the Okaloosa County Jail two days ago. Wonder when he's getting out.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Speaking of Will, he was booked into the Okaloosa County Jail two days ago. Wonder when he's getting out.


What for?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *WaterRat (1/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Will, he was booked into the Okaloosa County Jail two days ago. Wonder when he's getting out.
> ...


All this is old news, do a search for it and lets not bring up this crap again.


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

> *Splittine (1/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *WaterRat (1/22/2010)*
> ...




It is old news that he's in jail, and that he would be transferred to Okaloosa. It's new news that he actually made it.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well, stayed away as long as i could...there's seems to be some history between a few of the members on here and to profile, i'd say they are male, 21-27 y/o, testesterone laden, know-it-all, keyboard cowboys, etc...ready to jump on anything warm, breathing and otherwise walks upright on two feet...

rather ridiculous, funny, and common to my profile and after all, it's the dead of winter...

remember boys, assault is a felony...so all you "i'll kick his ass if i see him" and so on...talk is cheap...if you write on here that you'll do that, then be ready to suffer the consequences for your actions...so keep on typing cowboys...

remember, no matter how big, bad, influential you think you are, there is always someone bigger, badder, and has more influence than you...

as for the mods, they do a good job except for my profiling...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I never once said I am gonna "kick his ass" as you put it but I will dang sure be having a talk with him


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I learned real quick to keep and eye on you Mike, mostly making sure you don't get burned up.............:grouphug

I don't let the rest bother me........those that need to know what and why I did things the way I did already know......I can guarantee I'm as mad if not more so that just about anyone on here.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (1/22/2010)*So what you're tellin me is that Woody makes up a fake name and gets the boot, but Will Mills can cause mayhem for the last 5 years and doesn't get banned?....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending his actions, but damn!




Still waiting, patiently.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

besides, it gives them something to complain about and if they're anything like sailor's, they're not happy unless you hear 'em complaining.......


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Ultralite (1/22/2010)*well, stayed away as long as i could...there's seems to be some history between a few of the members on here and to profile, i'd say they are male, 21-27 y/o, testesterone laden, know-it-all, keyboard cowboys, etc...ready to jump on anything warm, breathing and otherwise walks upright on two feet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I though you were gonna go all Dateline NBC there for a minute. I though Chris Hansen was gonna pop and and talk to you there.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry, not old news to meI dont live in the PC area. Just wondered why someone with such a high moral compass for the ethical treatment of sailfish would be sent to jail. Won't ask again.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

This forum has now gone full circle. Once created to stop the censorship basedupon one man'stackle shop/business and now enacting censorship to protect some punk jackass kid and member ofsome underlyingbrotherhood in which a majority dont even fish. Fish on PFF and it's moderators! Fish on!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well put Mike aka Ultralite.



I for one don't see why the Axe dropping doesn't happen more often with this kind of childish actions.



It does on another form I'm a member of. That particular form is about one of the MOST civil ones around.



Did I mention I'm a Moderator and VP there. 



http://www.classicmako.com/



All this bitching back and forth is a TOTAL waste of time and NOT good for the forum as a whole.



It directly shines on the owner and moderators of the forum as to what they want.



Don't believe me? Then make a change. People will bitch about censorship.



I have seen it a tab bad on some forums. 



BUT if you don't like it......then go build your own forum.





With a total of 47 categories to post on, you would think that people would not have to pick at one another?





PS: We have only banned 6 people since Dec 24 2003 on 

http://www.classicmako.com/



Not bad when you consider that there are aprox 7000 people on it.



Some People are just trouble makers and like the bad apple that spoils the whole bunch ....they need to be gotten rid of!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Buzzbait (1/22/2010)*This forum has now gone full circle. Once created to stop the censorship basedupon one man'stackle shop/business and now enacting censorship to protect some punk jackass kid and member ofsome underlyingbrotherhood in which a majority dont even fish. Fish on PFF and it's moderators! Fish on!


:clap


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

To quote someone "Dang"! I'm wondering if I should be happy I haven't been banned for some reason or another.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

I liked woody in person, never followed the posts that got everyone ruffled to the point of pissed.

Sad to see it happen


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Rooster21 (1/23/2010)*I liked woody in person, never followed the posts that got everyone ruffled to the point of pissed.
> 
> Sad to see it happen


+1


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

> *alanbarck (1/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Rooster21 (1/23/2010)*I liked woody in person, never followed the posts that got everyone ruffled to the point of pissed.
> ...


+2

Glad to see there are a few folks on here that'll step up and say it! He's certainly not the first one to screw up and piss off a few people on here, and I'm pretty damn sure he won't be the last!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Jamielu (1/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *alanbarck (1/23/2010)*
> ...




but it takes someone who is a coward to make up another name to talk down to others...why not be a man and tell them using his other screename but has to use his alter ego because he doesnt want to make him ownself look bad


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *John B. (1/22/2010)*So what you're tellin me is that Woody makes up a fake name and gets the boot, but Will Mills can cause mayhem for the last 5 years and doesn't get banned?....
> 
> I'm not defending his actions, but damn!


Dont you dare use Mayhem and Will's name in the same sentence!


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (1/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Jamielu (1/23/2010)*
> ...


Not looking to get into the drama here, but I've been around this forum for quite a while, andall I'm gonna say, again, is he isn't the first, and I'm sure he won't be the last. Not defending anyone, just makin' a statement.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like Woody....and have never met him(just what he had done for others)....but....I really didn't like reading what or who else he was!!!and some of the crap.... that screen name posted....

I don't like to see anyone except forBUG get banned!! and I for one will miss Woody's post....some I could do without...but he.... as most on here had something to offer more than me....

we all can change and I know Woody was in the Hunting forum....and hope he is allowed to return....bash me if you want!!! but thats the way I feel:doh:crying


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

personaly I dont agree with banning anyone. I thought we were suppose to be fishermen on here. I never thought of a fisherman as being so sensitive. I always saw them as thick skinned and could take on the mighty ocean. Never thought some words would hurt one, especialy typed words. 

"Man I got a 6/0 hook jammed through my hand 30 miles off shore I can handle this, at least it isn't that Woody guy on the forum typing mean stuff about me.... THAT would hurt!"


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I wonder what Hunter thinks about everything? I know I wouldnt want someone like Woody associated with my business


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *sniper (1/23/2010)*personaly I dont agree with banning anyone. I thought we were suppose to be fishermen on here. I never thought of a fisherman as being so sensitive. I always saw them as thick skinned and could take on the mighty ocean. Never thought some words would hurt one, especialy typed words.
> 
> "Man I got a 6/0 hook jammed through my hand 30 miles off shore I can handle this, at least it isn't that Woody guy on the forum typing mean stuff about me.... THAT would hurt!"


now that's funny


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I consider this a place to find out stuff I didn't know, and meet new friends. 



I loathe the bs back and forth on here. Worse than some stupid soap opera and I think they don't do enough banning and deleting. This ain't no democracy people need to get over it.


----------



## PMac (Oct 12, 2007)

As long as I can remember when Winter hits so do the problems on the forum. Seems every year between December and March someone causes a crap storm and gets banned. Someone having two screen names? Really? Unheard of....Spring will be here soon, the fish will be biting and the fishermen and women will be happy once again. Thanks Scott for all you have done for this forum since day one.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

i blame it all on Obama. maybe everybody will feel better when the weather clears enough to fish. the mods do have a difficult job though. hard to make everybody happy.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Do any other object to this "rating" system that encourages members to 'serial' post? Its like members post the same way some people just talk until they have something to say. There are also many over-cooked icons such as the idiot smiley face holding up the beer mug. That one insults my intelligence and just evokes a feeling that the poster is interested in minimal content and maximum drunk. It gives people who drink a bad name. Some members seem to spend more than 12 hours a day monitoring and posting. And we get to see pictures of their boats everytime they post. There is a lot to like about the forum. But it looks like a lot of members home lives are sufferiing becuase they spend more time on here than with family. 2 morepennies. 

Jim


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Burnt Drag (1/23/2010)*Do any other object to this "rating" system that encourages members to 'serial' post? Its like members post the same way some people just talk until they have something to say. There are also many over-cooked icons such as the idiot smiley face holding up the beer mug. That one insults my intelligence and just evokes a feeling that the poster is interested in minimal content and maximum drunk. *It gives people who drink a bad name.* Some members seem to spend more than 12 hours a day monitoring and posting. And we get to see pictures of their boats everytime they post. There is a lot to like about the forum. But it looks like a lot of members home lives are sufferiing becuase they spend more time on here than with family. 2 morepennies.
> 
> Jim


You mean this one?:letsdrink

Actually, I think it is a cocktail glass. oke


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Burnt Drag (1/23/2010)*Do any other object to this "rating" system that encourages members to 'serial' post? Its like members post the same way some people just talk until they have something to say. There are also many over-cooked icons such as the idiot smiley face holding up the beer mug. That one insults my intelligence and just evokes a feeling that the poster is interested in minimal content and maximum drunk. It gives people who drink a bad name. Some members seem to spend more than 12 hours a day monitoring and posting. And we get to see pictures of their boats everytime they post. There is a lot to like about the forum. But it looks like a lot of members home lives are sufferiing becuase they spend more time on here than with family. 2 morepennies.
> 
> Jim


if its that big of a problem then go elsewhere.. you're obviously fairly new to this forum and :letsdrink has been round whole lot longer than you have.. i wonder which will last longer


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (1/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Burnt Drag (1/23/2010)*Do any other object to this "rating" system that encourages members to 'serial' post? Its like members post the same way some people just talk until they have something to say. There are also many over-cooked icons such as the idiot smiley face holding up the beer mug. That one insults my intelligence and just evokes a feeling that the poster is interested in minimal content and maximum drunk. It gives people who drink a bad name. Some members seem to spend more than 12 hours a day monitoring and posting. And we get to see pictures of their boats everytime they post. There is a lot to like about the forum. But it looks like a lot of members home lives are sufferiing becuase they spend more time on here than with family. 2 morepennies.
> ...




He's been around longer than you!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Oooo Oooo did Captian Jim step on someones itty bitty toe... I know damn well who I am. I was here before this forum and will be here until i assume room temp. I am not a new member. I just dont make this forum my only outlet in life. Really, the posts should be rated in quality, not quantity. You can have the pelts of a million rats and still not be able to produce a fur coat. NOMESANE?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

This forum is more of a social networking outlet than anything else. I really dont know how you can rate quality when probably 90% of it probably isnt even about fishing, especially this time of year.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Kids will be kids! Let him say he's sorry and continue to be a part of the forum...


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

> *Freespool (1/23/2010)*I wonder what Hunter thinks about everything? I know I wouldnt want someone like Woody associated with my business


If you've got a personal beef with Woody (which is apparently the root of this WHOLE stinkin' mess), then take it up with him. Personal is personal, don't mess with someone's job.:nonono

Fact of the matter is, Woody's good at what he does (that would be that fishing thing that he does), obviously you have some sort of issue with that. Whatever the hell goes on between youand Woody, and whoever else doesn't have a damn thing to do with Hunter, or anyone else for that fact. Grow up and deal with your personal issues like an adult (which, by the way, doesn't mean calling someone's boss to tattle on them):banghead. When you grow up and have your own business to run, then perhaps you can decide who you want to have associated with your business -until then, let other people worry about how to run their business, and who they wish to have working for them.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Freespool (1/23/2010)*I wonder what Hunter thinks about everything? I know I wouldnt want someone like Woody associated with my business


What...you mean he wouldn't want someone that knows how to catch fish... whywouldyou even care what Hunter thinks... have you spoken with him...hummmm...makes one wonder....have you madephone calls to someone's boss....that is a cheap shot and a low blow if you stooped to that low of a level...:nonono it's sort of like the pot calling the kettle black....why you would even post something like this... oh...I get it...you just like to stir the pot every now and then.....:banghead

I doubt Hunter could give a rat's a$$ what you think...get a life and stop worrying about Woody... this reminds me of the 8th graders that I teach...all that he said...she said stuff...


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

[/quote]You mean this one?:letsdrink

Actually, I think it is a cocktail glass. oke[/quote]

Dude, come on! We just took a vote over here, and we've got three who say that's a Collins glass!!!okeoke


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I got freespool 100%!!!he's a good friend of mine and I see where he is coming from. But banning him is a bit extreme, but I guess hes got to be that example!?!?!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Sam Roberts (1/24/2010)*I got freespool 100%!!!he's a good friend of mine and I see where he is coming from. But banning him is a bit extreme, but I guess hes got to be that example!?!?!


 Sounds like the voice of experience ! Come back?:shedevil


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink










:toast:toast:toast:toast:toast:toast:toast










:mmmbeer:mmmbeer:mmmbeer:mmmbeer:mmmbeer:mmmbeer










:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

some upstanding citizens of sas-si-i-tie


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Jamielu (1/24/2010)*


You mean this one?:letsdrink 

Actually, I think it is a cocktail glass. oke [/quote] 

Dude, come on! We just took a vote over here, and we've got three who say *that's a Collins glass*!!!okeoke[/quote] 





Why yes, I do believe you're correct.:letsdrink :letsdrink:letsparty

As far as the issue at hand, I did not see the posts immediately leading up to the banning so I really can't judge one way or the other. I would have to assume that they were much worse than the onesmade in the past under thatscreen name, otherwise what would be the point of banning him now.I know there were alot of people who were disappointed to find out that it was him, but I wouldhope that he didn't get banned for the offense of having his identity exposed by someone with a personal vendetta against him.The list of people hiding behind a screen name to talk s**t on this forum is, I'm sure, quite extensive. Just my $0.02


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, here's my 2 cents worth. I remember years ago when alot of good fishermen got on this forum and exchanged ideas and tactics, as well as posting reports. ALOT of them have ceased to get on here just because of silly, immature crap like this. There are a few on here taht act like a bunch of old women, gossiping, and stirring up sh*t. It really is a shame because the forum has alot of great things to offer and I used to really enjoy using it. As for Woody, he has always been a standup guy to me. He is the only person who has ever bought a puppy from me that did what he said he would do and keep in touch, send pictures and updates on his pup! Also, anytime we are going to Louisana to fish, he tries to be as helpful as he can to give us good information on where the bite is. I think we should reserve judgement based on our personal experiences and not what he or she said! Maybe you have to be a little older to appreciate this philosophy. Why don't some of you guys pick up a rod or a gun or a net, some of these conversations would be more suited for E-TV, or Dear Abby!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Sam Roberts (1/24/2010)*I got freespool 100%!!!*<U>he's</U>* a good friend of mine and I see where *<U>he is</U>* coming from. *<U>But banning him</U>* is a bit extreme, but I guess*<U> hes</U>* got to be that example!?!?!


You have "Freespool" 100%....??? oh please do tell.... this should be good... am I to take it then that *<U>you</U>* would actually condone calling someone's employer to "let them know what Kind of person" they have hired.... better hope you don't piss off your little buddy.... then *<U>your</U>* employer might be the recipent of a phone call from our forum's very own self appointed "moral compas"

Who would be the example....are you referring to Woody....or is it Freepool...your grammer has me a bit perplexed...all this he/himstuff you have going on...with the ? and the ! I am not sure if you are questioning it or just all excited about it... but I do see there are only 2 of these ? and there are 3 of these!!! 

Do either of you actually know Woody? like have you met him...know him personally??? just asking...

I say ban Freespool and bring back Woody.... :moon


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *big blue (1/24/2010)*Well, here's my 2 cents worth. I remember years ago when alot of good fishermen got on this forum and exchanged ideas and tactics, as well as posting reports. ALOT of them have ceased to get on here just because of silly, immature crap like this. There are a few on here taht act like a bunch of old women, gossiping, and stirring up sh*t. It really is a shame because the forum has alot of great things to offer and I used to really enjoy using it. As for Woody, he has always been a standup guy to me. He is the only person who has ever bought a puppy from me that did what he said he would do and keep in touch, send pictures and updates on his pup! Also, anytime we are going to Louisana to fish, he tries to be as helpful as he can to give us good information on where the bite is. I think we should reserve judgement based on our personal experiences and not what he or she said! Maybe you have to be a little older to appreciate this philosophy. Why don't some of you guys pick up a rod or a gun or a net, some of these conversations would be more suited for E-TV, or Dear Abby!


well said..


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

for all of ya'll that think ya'll are good friends of woodys, think again. i thought me and him were friends, until he used his fake screenname the other night to talk shit about my girlfriend to try and provoke freespool into saying something to piss me off. basically woody was sending me messages on facebook accusing travis of being the one that was saying the stuff, when in fact it was woody. so no the root of the problem wasn't travis, it was woody...and yes it did almost come to blows between me and travis but luckily we talked about it and figured out the truth and who it was, the trace of the IP address later confirmed who it was. so yea if you're "friends" with woody...just watch your back because he will try and stab you in it and use you to do his dirty work. once again he's a sorry low life sack of shit, and he gets everything that comes his way, and then some


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyone wants the forum to be a better place and go back to the way it use to be...well here is a good starting point!!! ban his ass and keep it that way...somebody else pulls the same garbage as him ban them...you start banning people then others get the point qnd the forum goes back to the way it use to be....and as far as woodys boss...he has said several times he didnt get on the forum becasue he didnt want any drama to get back to his boss and then he has a alter ego! sounds a little 2-faced to me...and i think he boss should know what kind of person he has working for him....would any of you want somebody who is like that working for you and portraying your companies image like that??? would say not! if everyone wants the forum to go back to the happy go lucky place it use to be then the mods need to step up with a FAIR iron fist and put it back where it needs to be....and stop giving everyone 10,000 chances...people dont change....am i a little brash?? yes i am but i say what i think and will say the same thing to somebodies face as i will on here....have i been banned?? yes i have and if i do again i understand i did something wrong and will go on about my day. if everyone wants the forum to be like it use to be then this needs to be the start and get rid of the trouble and hopefully the old members will come back and start to post again


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *big blue (1/24/2010)*Well, here's my 2 cents worth. I remember years ago when alot of good fishermen got on this forum and exchanged ideas and tactics, as well as posting reports. ALOT of them have ceased to get on here just because of silly, immature crap like this. There are a few on here taht act like a bunch of old women, gossiping, and stirring up sh*t. It really is a shame because the forum has alot of great things to offer and I used to really enjoy using it. As for Woody, he has always been a standup guy to me. He is the only person who has ever bought a puppy from me that did what he said he would do and keep in touch, send pictures and updates on his pup! Also, anytime we are going to Louisana to fish, he tries to be as helpful as he can to give us good information on where the bite is. I think we should reserve judgement based on our personal experiences and not what he or she said! Maybe you have to be a little older to appreciate this philosophy. Why don't some of you guys pick up a rod or a gun or a net, some of these conversations would be more suited for E-TV, or Dear Abby!
> ...




Is this a call out for you miss? I never meant to stur things up! If anything I was saying its a little extreme to ban the guy! The reason I said I stood behind freespool 100% because he is my friend and didn't want to insult him. Ive never met this woody guy! Cool your jets old wise one!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Ultralite (1/22/2010)*well, stayed away as long as i could...there's seems to be some history between a few of the members on here and to profile, i'd say they are male, 21-27 y/o, testesterone laden, know-it-all, keyboard cowboys, etc...ready to jump on anything warm, breathing and otherwise walks upright on two feet...
> 
> rather ridiculous, funny, and common to my profile and after all, it's the dead of winter...
> 
> as for the mods, they do a good job except for my profiling...


+1 Mike

I stayed away too, but....

It's the same drama queens on here all the time. I love the Line, I don't post FISHING reports on here because..... Those are usually the ones jumping on others reports. I've had 1 person (one of the drama queen regulars) try and start something on one of my fishing posts. That's it. I don't see to many others posts getting ripped up, except maybe sailfish reports :doh I have yet to see ONE fish picture from him.

IT's a FISHING FORUM!!!!! :looser Post your reports, and take the drama to the Pensacola Drama Queen Forum. (PDQ F) Hey I might be on to something here!!! :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess winter is in full swing here on the Pensacola Bitching Forum huh? Gee,hope I don't get my azz E-kicked for that statement cause that would really hurt my sensative feelings. And everyone knows how sensative I am. :moon


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/24/2010)*for all of ya'll that think ya'll are good friends of woodys, think again. i thought me and him were friends, until he used his fake screenname the other night to talk shit about my girlfriend to try and provoke freespool into saying something to piss me off. basically woody was sending me messages on facebook accusing travis of being the one that was saying the stuff, when in fact it was woody. so no the root of the problem wasn't travis, it was woody...and yes it did almost come to blows between me and travis but luckily we talked about it and figured out the truth and who it was, the trace of the IP address later confirmed who it was. so yea if you're "friends" with woody...just watch your back because he will try and stab you in it and use you to do his dirty work. once again he's a sorry low life sack of shit, and he gets everything that comes his way, and then some


Let me see if I have this right...someone talked bad about you...or your girlfriend...then someone hurt your feelings on Facebook...you "think it is your friend"...and you almost come to blows over it....then you talk about it... and figure out it is another friend and then you didn't fight....so how close am I....???

Oh pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaasssssssseeeeee...I have no less than a dozen notes in my desk drawer from 8th graders that say just about the exact same thing.... get over it.... act like an adult.... stop whining...:baby

As far as watching out for Woody stabbing me in the back....not a problem for me....Woody knows I would snatch a knot in his ass...:shedevil


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (1/24/2010)*for all of ya'll that think ya'll are good friends of woodys, think again. i thought me and him were friends, until he used his fake screenname the other night to talk shit about my girlfriend to try and provoke freespool into saying something to piss me off. basically woody was sending me messages on facebook accusing travis of being the one that was saying the stuff, when in fact it was woody. so no the root of the problem wasn't travis, it was woody...and yes it did almost come to blows between me and travis but luckily we talked about it and figured out the truth and who it was, the trace of the IP address later confirmed who it was. so yea if you're "friends" with woody...just watch your back because he will try and stab you in it and use you to do his dirty work. once again he's a sorry low life sack of shit, and he gets everything that comes his way, and then some
> ...




what josh is saying is that woody started the drama and then tried to say that travis was saying it when it was really woody doing it the whole time...sounds like a real class act to me!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (1/24/2010)*for all of ya'll that think ya'll are good friends of woodys, think again. i thought me and him were friends, until he used his fake screenname the other night to talk shit about my girlfriend to try and provoke freespool into saying something to piss me off. basically woody was sending me messages on facebook accusing travis of being the one that was saying the stuff, when in fact it was woody. so no the root of the problem wasn't travis, it was woody...and yes it did almost come to blows between me and travis but luckily we talked about it and figured out the truth and who it was, the trace of the IP address later confirmed who it was. so yea if you're "friends" with woody...just watch your back because he will try and stab you in it and use you to do his dirty work. once again he's a sorry low life sack of shit, and he gets everything that comes his way, and then some
> ...


yea pretty close...let me talk a little shit aboutyou (personal stuff, that he would of had to dig to get)and see if mike doesn't take offense to it. better yet let me talk shit on a fake screennameand then tell mike that it was dan, so that mike gets pissed off at dan.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Sam Roberts (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*
> ...


It is "stir"...not stur....

I consider Woody a friend....and *<U>I have</U>* met him....

and *<U>DO NOT</U>* tell me to "cool your jets"....but I will agree with you on the wise part....far more so than you.... trust me on that one. Listen to me closely here "great one"...respect your elders...It seemsyou have a problem with this.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Sam Roberts (1/24/2010)*
> ...




respect is earned not given


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Sam Roberts (1/24/2010)*
> ...


I've met woody many, many times...hunted with him, sat on the boat and drank beer with him, etc. he's always been a habitual liar, but i didn't think he would stoop to the level he did the other night...as for the respect thing...respect is earned not given


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

"what josh is saying is that woody started the drama and then tried to say that travis was saying it when it was really woody doing it the whole time...sounds like a real class act to me!"

Like I said previously....sounds like something my 8th graders would do....a lot of chest thumping....I didn't sayit was right... but I did say move on and get over it.....I don't give a fat rat's a$$ who started it....grow up...get over it... and move on.... the banning was extreme...I disagree with it...end of story.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys all have Woody wrong. He is really a Nice guy. He used to invite me to Orange Beach Marina to party on and sleep on all the boats at the marina that he runs....it was great...we would party, sleep and then leave the boats a mess for the owners to clean up....:letsdrink


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*
> ...


Pretty much happens on a daily basis for me...I consider it part of the job description...somewhere on about page three or four it states people will talk shit about you and hold on....here is the best part....you can't do a damn thing about.

If I got my feeling hurt everytime one of my student's put a negative comment on their MySpace or Facebook... I would be a basket case.... and to my knowledge Mike has never threatened to whip anyone's ass...he figures I am a big girl and probably take care of myself....

I am in disagreement with you on how this was handled...I guess we will have to agree to disagree...

and by the way all.....I have been around long enough to have "earned" my respect....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (1/24/2010)*You guys all have Woody wrong. He is really a Nice guy. He used to invite me to Orange Beach Marina to party on and sleep on all the boats at the marina that he runs....it was great...we would party, sleep and then leave the boats a mess for the owners to clean up....:letsdrink


hmmmm isn't that why he's banned from OBM? sleeping on boats that he didn't have permission to be on?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *on the rocks (1/24/2010)*"what josh is saying is that woody started the drama and then tried to say that travis was saying it when it was really woody doing it the whole time...sounds like a real class act to me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said previously....sounds like something my 8th graders would do....a lot of chest thumping....I didn't sayit was right... but I did say move on and get over it.....I don't give a fat rat's a$$ who started it....grow up...get over it... and move on.... the banning was extreme...I disagree with it...end of story.




so you dont like the drama but want the drama to come back with woody??? and im guessing your thinking woody did nothing wrong here and it was all josh and travis's fault that he got banned?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *on the rocks I have been around long enough to have "earned" my respect....*


*

Yes Ma'am, you have in my book!!!!!*


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (1/24/2010)*You guys all have Woody wrong. He is really a Nice guy. He used to invite me to Orange Beach Marina to party on and sleep on all the boats at the marina that he runs....it was great...we would party, sleep and then leave the boats a mess for the owners to clean up....:letsdrink
> ...


Yep! That sounds like a class actsleeping onboats he wasnt allowed on! I guess this forum can be added to the list of places Woody is banned from along with OB Marina! The only reason I said anything about hunter is I consider most charter captains on Venice Friends since i worked there for 3 years. It has nothing to do with me hating woody and lord knows i do but more that I like Hunter and his business shouldnt be hurt by a low life piece of shit deckhand. Everyone thinks Woody is so good but 99 percent of what he says are lies, ask ANYONE in the real fishing community around here and they ALL think hes a joke. His comments on here were totally uncalled for and he deserverd to get banned 100 percent


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Whoa, thats the first time I have seen "Mrs. Ultralite" come out like that. Does it happen often? I would assume not. Wow. Now Im kinda sorry I missed the whole Woody saga. I had some posts from Hateraid on some of my own threads, but nothing worse than what I see from a few of the other members. It seems like there has been a lot of drama on this site over the last few months. Also, it seems that some of the members that always jump right on in there are still here. THAT puzzles me. This IS a fishing forum, but a lot of people never post a fishing report, only drama and bitching. Just my two cents. Sorry, I felt like typing after reading those three pages. Im gonna go back to reading again...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

This thread has become yet another.......


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

This is the most pathetic thread I've seen here. Go have a beer or two somewhere and sort it out face to face. Chances are all would leave with a smile and a better, more positive understanding of other PFF members.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Typical typical typical Jan. Day here on the PFF. The PFF clock is working just fine.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

the hazards of winter










heres johnny!!!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I think most of the people who are on here defending woody are those who dont know him other than on this forum, like the " How To " threads . O wait, One of those threads he called Me , and a moderator ( which i will not say who) asked how we do this and that and why we do it, even asked to come to the boat one day and me to show him personally , and what do you know, the next day there is a How To thread on here as if he was doing it for years. I do not mind helping people out I enjoy sharing tips and techniques but come on now. 

This hole thing doesnt matter if he is a good fisherman or not , but I can tell you I fished with woody 2 years ago and did not know how to rig a ballyhoo. Claims he fishes all these tournaments , but yet Me and once again a moderator on here , went to this boat he CLAIMS to fish during the tournament and not one person on there knew who he was. 

He definetly is one of those people who when you first meet him he is a great guy seems okay but as you get to know him you are able to fliter out the bullcrap. Awesome he invites people over to his parents property , does that give him the right to down other peoples deer ? Does that give him the right to talk crap about people on here when other members are up there ? I dont care if the guy is banned or not , but it takes a real dork to make up a alter ego screen name to CONTINUE to down people .


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/24/2010)*This thread has become yet another.......
> 
> <EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/UBhQhKWOZmk&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


LMAO...funny Wade...hope to see you next weekend...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (1/24/2010)*, but I can tell you I fished with woody 2 years ago and he did not know how to rig a ballyhoo. Claims he fishes all these tournaments , but yet Me and once again a moderator on here , went to this boat he CLAIMS to fish during the tournament and not one person on there knew who he was.
> 
> does that give him the right to down other peoples deer ? Does that give him the right to talk crap about people on here when other members are up there ? I dont care if the guy is banned or not , but it takes a real dork to make up a alter ego screen name to CONTINUE to down people .


So let's hit the highlights for a minute....

1. He acts like he is a bluewater god, but doesn't even know how to rig a ballyhoo

2. Tells people he fishes on a boat, turns out the owner and crew have never even heard of him

3. Ask for advice on a certain topic from an experienced bluewater angler, then post that information on the forum the next day telling people this is how HE does it...

4. Talks about members that he has hunted with behind their back to other members

5. Feels comfortable enough with a member to admit he loves poaching while hunting and does it often

6. Talks about other peoples hunting and fishing reports as if they were not worthy enough to post on the forum, even when it is someone's kids first deer, or first trout

7. Sleeps on boats at Orange Beach Marina without permission and gets banned from Orange Beach Marina.

8. Creates an entire different screen name to try and make himself look good while he talks down to members about their reports and catches

9. Try's to get two members on here to fight by talking bad about one members girlfriend and claiming the other member is the one doing the bad mouthing....

10. Gives a tournament report where he tells where he tries to gaff and kill a blue marlin to take it back and weigh it to win a tournament when the tournament was catch and release only...

I am sure I am missinga lot of things on here, but this is what I came up with off the top of my head....Yeah, I can't think why more people wouldn't like him....:banghead

I could care less if he stays banned or not either, he makes for good entertainment value when he pops off at the mouth...:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jon,

Don't forget the staph infection that may or may not have actually happened.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I for one say good riddance:clap I have been here since the beginning of this forum but I rarely post anymore and I know A LOT of good folks who either no longer post or have just flat out left because of jackasses like this who like to cause drama or flame folks for whatever reason. I am proud the moderators are starting to clean things up...long overdue. Maybe one day we will get the forum back to the way it once was......we'll see. :usaflag


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

...your grammer has me a bit preplexed...

On The Rocks,

Might want to check your spelling before you correct someone's grammer.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbilly (Oct 11, 2009)

:clap This is better than watching the football game or taking a Sunday afternoon nap!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/24/2010)*...your grammer has me a bit preplexed...
> 
> On The Rocks,
> 
> Might want to check your spelling before you correct someone's grammer.


care to elaborate...


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Define "preplexed" please teacher, and use it correctly in a sentence.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

don't really mean anything. i just put it here because i knew it would be seen.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/24/2010)*Define "preplexed" please teacher, and use it correctly in a sentence.


Well...perplexed means you are confused....full of confusion....or bewilderment.... which is perhaps...what you are....since there is no such word as preplexed.

Here is you sentence... I am perplexed over the misuse of the word preplexed.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *OMEGA (1/24/2010)*<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/oCq6A7oA1Lo&hl=en_US&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


Good one Omega...:clap


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

kick em when they're up, kick em when they're down! 



:letsdrink


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

On the rocks...I believe he was saying folks in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...you called out someone for a misspelled word when you yourself wrote this "Who would be the example....are you referring to Woody....or is it Freepool...your grammer has me a bit PREPLEXED...all this he/himstuff you have going on...with the ? and the ! I am not sure if you are questioning it or just all excited about it... but I do see there are only 2 of these ? and there are 3 of these!!!" I hate it when folks call others out over grammer, seems childish like a bunch of 8th graders........


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know when thisturned into an attack onDale but as far as I am concerned, Dale (ON the rocks)has EARNED the respect of a LOT from the people on this forum. Josh has also EARNED aLOTof reespect from the people on this forum, Just because Dale doesn't think ill of Woodie, doesn't make her an instant "enemy" of the ones who can't stand him. If it does, then they have an awful lot to learn about life. I have never met Woodie but he has been "nice" on line or pms to me. I also respect Josh for all that he has accomplished (for his young age) yes I am jealous of him. I don't know what Woodie said about Josh's girlfriend and I don't want to know. The problem with the majority of the problems on this forum is probably the hard headedness of theyouth (just myobservation)here (I know my grammar might suck). 

By the way, Will hasn't done me any harm either. I don't agree with what he did about the sailfish threads and some other threads but that's between him and them. 

Will isNOT AlQaeda and neither is Woodie nor are they Chavez or any enemy of the US. Justbecause they have pissed off someone I know doesn't automatically make them my enemy. I have lots of divorced friends and are firends of both people. I just don't take sides......

Getting off my soap box now....


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *kahala boy (1/24/2010)*I don't know when thisturned into an attack onDale but as far as I am concerned, Dale (ON the rocks)has EARNED the respect of a LOT from the people on this forum. Josh has also EARNED aLOTof reespect from the people on this forum, Just because Dale doesn't think ill of Woodie, doesn't make her an instant "enemy" of the ones who can't stand him. If it does, then they have an awful lot to learn about life. I have never met Woodie but he has been "nice" on line or pms to me. I also respect Josh for all that he has accomplished (for his young age) yes I am jealous of him. I don't know what Woodie said about Josh's girlfriend and I don't want to know. The problem with the majority of the problems on this forum is probably the hard headedness of theyouth (just myobservation)here (I know my grammar might suck).
> 
> By the way, Will hasn't done me any harm either. I don't agree with what he did about the sailfish threads and some other threads but that's between him and them.
> 
> Will isNOT AlQaeda and neither is Woodie nor are they Chavez or any enemy of the US. Justbecause they have pissed off someone I know doesn't automatically make them my enemy. I have lots of divorced friends and are firends of both people. I just don't take sides......Getting off my soap box now....


thanks hama...makes a heckuva lot of sence...

this is mike typing here and i posted friday night on the first page of this thread...scott called me not to long after and relayed some info. he's not to happy with young woody and WE ALL agree why...i don't need to defend my wife on here because i know better than to take this stuff to heart, especially from people on the pff...


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *FLYBOY (1/24/2010)*On the rocks...I believe he was saying folks in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...you called out someone for a misspelled word when you yourself wrote this "Who would be the example....are you referring to Woody....or is it Freepool...your grammer has me a bit PREPLEXED...all this he/himstuff you have going on...with the ? and the ! I am not sure if you are questioning it or just all excited about it... but I do see there are only 2 of these ? and there are 3 of these!!!" I hate it when folks call others out over grammer, seems childish like a bunch of 8th graders........




'sir im going to have to ask you to leave the lady alone'


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Woodys is probably hiding at his secret cobia spot, where those same cobia will still be hanging out!


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

> *OMEGA (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *FLYBOY (1/24/2010)*On the rocks...I believe he was saying folks in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...you called out someone for a misspelled word when you yourself wrote this "Who would be the example....are you referring to Woody....or is it Freepool...your grammer has me a bit PREPLEXED...all this he/himstuff you have going on...with the ? and the ! I am not sure if you are questioning it or just all excited about it... but I do see there are only 2 of these ? and there are 3 of these!!!" I hate it when folks call others out over grammer, seems childish like a bunch of 8th graders........
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>Are you serious? I was simply clarifying the point blueh20waterfisher was making.... I too hate it when people call others out for misspelling words.....it is stupid and childish! Geez....:banghead:banghead:banghead</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

> *kahala boy (1/24/2010)*. The problem with the majority of the problems on this forum is probably the hard headedness of theyouth (just myobservation)here (I know my *grammar* might suck).


Sir,

Thank you for both your voice of reason and for spelling grammar correctly. (Just trying to lighten the mood!!)


----------

